# HEY snowbird lovers!



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowblower
Not mine. Just ran across it


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

That would actually be a 26" bucket. If it is indeed two speeds forward that would make a rare 263-2.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know anything a'tall about these machines. Seems they have a following though. It looks like a tank and frankly I don't believe I'd want to run one of them. I'll stick with my wonderful Toro 5/21. (Pic shows it as being an s-263?)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I don't know anything a'tall about these machines. Seems they have a following though. It looks like a tank and frankly I don't believe I'd want to run one of them.



Thanks for thinking about us Bird people.

A tank it is. 
Now that you mentioned that it would look great with a camouflaged paint job.
Retro fit one with tracks and it really would resemble a tank.

Scot is looking for a 263, though I think it is too far away for him to consider?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

There was a 261 and a Bobcat on the N.H. C/L yesterday, located in Concord. Listed as been in dry storage, they sure didn't look like it. The 'Bird had all the original paperwork. $300 for both. Gone now.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds like there's a secret bird community out there.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I don't know anything a'tall about these machines. Seems they have a following though. It looks like a tank and frankly I don't believe I'd want to run one of them. I'll stick with my wonderful Toro 5/21.


Snowbirds are easy to use, just not easy to turn! And as long as you don't mind pushing and pulling levers like you're operating a printing press 

I usually start mine and just guide it and let it do its thing. It's so heavy that you don't need to push up or down on the handlebars to get it through anything.....you just kinda let it chug along.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Thanks for thinking about us Bird people.
> 
> A tank it is.
> Now that you mentioned that it would look great with a camouflaged paint job.
> ...


It's close to me if he wants me to pick it ip I'd be happy to, and maybe do a road trip. It's not like I have to miss any work. (Scot wants one? He's an Ariens guy.)Oh. My next post is gonna be the magic 2k.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> It's close to me if he wants me to pick it ip I'd be happy to, and maybe do a road trip. It's not like I have to miss any work. (Scot wants one? He's an Ariens guy.)Oh. My next post is gonna be the magic 2k.


Thanks for the offer Joe! 
But that's just too far away for me..
My truck is getting quite elderly, and I no longer dare take it any more 
than an hour from home..my search radius is limited to an hour from
Rochester NY, which includes Buffalo and Syracuse..but that's it.
Thanks,
Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Thanks for the offer Joe!
> But that's just too far away for me..
> My truck is getting quite elderly, and I no longer dare take it any more
> than an hour from home..my search radius is limited to an hour from
> ...


Scot... I was thinking about bringing to you. If you're really interested. But you'd have to tell me what to look for on the machine. 
(Post # 2000)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Scot... I was thinking about bringing to you. If you're really interested. But you'd have to tell me what to look for on the machine.
> (Post # 2000)


 post # 2000 congrats


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> post # 2000 congrats


Thankee kindly there William.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> (Scot wants one? He's an Ariens guy.)



Have you ever read Scot's signature?
Click the link on the last one.

Scot is the Snow Bird King of the internet.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there BROTHER JOE. on 2grand worth of posts.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Have you ever read Scot's signature?
> Click the link on the last one.
> 
> Scot is the Snow Bird King of the internet.



If you search SNOW BIRD snowblower, Scot's site is about the only info you can find on the net.
A lot of info about the real snow birds that actually fly around comes up too.
And you get an explanation about why some people are called snow birds.

But as far as snow bird snowblower info, Scot is the King.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's *ANOTHER ONE*

Yardman Snowbird Snowblower


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

2 nice machines but they'll have a hard time getting that kind of money for them. the 7040-0 is a sturdy little machine, but the bucket width is a little on the small side for my tastes, I have one and while using it, just doesn't take a wide enough bite for my liking- especially when going through the heavy stuff along the roadside. if you had a one lane driveway about 50 feet long, it would be just right, and for sidewalks too.

I would not mind having the big machine just as a collector piece, this is what I mean by PEDIGREE. they are a rolling work of art, like the old cars were, and they obviously took a lot of time to make and assemble.

but 175 is kind of salty, and another 4 hour round trip, traffic around Harrisburg, and 25 for gas, and stop to eat another 10, then get it home and fix it up- well it starts adding up. and a machine that big/heavy I'd have to bring the nephews, to help me load it, so someone else is riding with me for 4 hours, and I have to at least feed them too, so 20 for food, instead of 10...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there is a late model snowbird on CL here
Yardsman Snowbird 24 HP Snowblower


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> there is a late model snowbird on CL here
> Yardsman Snowbird 24 HP Snowblower



24 horse!?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> 24 horse!?


The bucket says 7HP 24 

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> The bucket says 7HP 24
> 
> Scot


I know. 
Be one heck of a snow blower with 24 hp.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> 24 horse!?


well if its got 24hp you should have no problems with the snow that the plow leaves at the end of you driveway


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well if its got 24hp you should have no problems with the snow that the plow leaves at the end of you driveway


If it operates like my snow bird does, I would have to run along at full speed to just keep up with it.
The way mine is now you put it in the one forward gear it has and it is off to the races.
I figure with 24 horse it should blow the snow about what.....100 feet?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> If it operates like my snow bird does, I would have to run along at full speed to just keep up with it.
> The way mine is now you put it in the one forward gear it has and it is off to the races.
> I figure with 24 horse it should blow the snow about what.....100 feet?


100 feet, and that's before you put the impeller kit on it


----------

